# Wenzel skiff questions



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That rear deck/thwart is a hull frame needed for structural rigidity
and a buoyancy chamber in case the hull is flooded. I wouldn't remove it.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

My three gallon tank fit in that open area near the transom great. I never used any where near three gallons in a entire day of fishing with my old 15hp. 

The front of that boat has a opening where I used to store the anchor but I think you could open it up and put a hatch there for more storage. You could also put some hatches in the rear bench also. You would lose some flotation but should keep the boat structurally sound. 

I miss my Wenzel and am thinking of naming my new boat the W2 (Wenzel 2). That boat is famous in my group of friends. 


FYI
I love the Wingmaster.


----------



## spahlinger85 (Sep 16, 2013)

Good to know! I've been wanting to build a deck flush with the top edge in the front and cut/grind out the middle bench like most people do with skiffs like this and ill have tons of room for stuff underneath it. I still hAvnt taken it on the water yet so I guess I'll see how she rides first and then make decisions. 
Glad you like the shotgun. Your ready for anything with that bad boy


----------

